# WTB: Stanza Ecu



## undesiredshoe (Dec 2, 2007)

Im looking for a 90-92 stanza ecu, manual or automatic is fine. Give me your cheapest prices!


----------



## undesiredshoe (Dec 2, 2007)

anyone have one laying around or know someone who has one?


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey undesired:

I sent you a PM.

PC


----------

